
Internet Business For Sale: Absurd Listings Site (Top-Tier Dating Site: $5,000,000) - joshwa
http://www.imergeadvisors.com/internet-business-for-sale.html
======
pg
The "Consumer Subscription Internet Co" is hilariously euphemistic.

